# Gene Cafe Filter



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I had my first roast failures in many year earlier this week. I was roasting Yirg. Got to 16 mins with an indicated 236degC and still not reached 1st crack, with little or no expansion of the beans. The next roast I went straight up to 230degC and then let it drift to 238degC and got a tolerable result with proper expansion - but really uneven.

I've just replaced the filter and cleaned every blade of the fan in my Gene Cafe. The thermal behavour has changed considerably. I've got the full dimmer mod and find that I need to apply much more power to get to temp now. I'm assuming that this is because the machine is now having to heat much more air. I've yet to roast Yirg again but I'm pretty sure its going to be easier.

If you own a Gene Cafe, turn it upside down and look a the air intake. There is a thin gauze over the air intake. If you roast inside on a clean surface, your good for about 2 years. If you roast in a dusty environment then check it after every roast. - In fact I would recommend cleaning the work surface you intend to place the Gene on before roasting. Changing the filter is a complete pain.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Never looked under mine, will have a peek later!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Good tip - will have a look


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When I has my Gene, I always wondered about putting the replacement filter on the outside of the case


----------



## Eskimoba (Sep 21, 2014)

Good tip!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Would make more sense to fit to the outside, totally agree especially as not expensive to replace and would be easier to clean. Did think it was an odd comment in the handbook (Gene one) to check throughly as this would require taking the case off. I make a point of vacuuming all over the roaster when i invariably have to vacuum up a load of chaff.... butter fingers.

John


----------

